# What's your favourite Rachmaninoff piece?



## Rach2 (Dec 31, 2019)

What's your favourite Racahmaninoff piece? Say down below


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is very hard to answer this question. I would have to say Symphony #1, but that could change.

EDIT: Well if it is to be a keyboard piece then I am in trouble because I don't have a favorite yet. I'll hazard a guess that my future favorite will be the 1926 original version of the 4th piano concerto. We'll see, it was just ordered this morning so I won't even hear it until next year.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm more familiar with Rachmaninov's orchestral work than anything else by him, so probably a toss-up between _The Bells_ and _The Isle of the Dead_.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would probably pick the symphonic poem _The Isle of the dead_.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Quite possibly 'The Bells' but only at the moment. I'm partial to all his work. Oh hang on this is in keyboards, in that case the 3rd piano concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The second piano concerto. I agree with Marilyn here (without the smoking).


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mikeh375 said:


> Quite possibly 'The Bells' but only at the moment. I'm partial to all his work. _Oh hang on this is in keyboards, in that case the 3rd piano concerto_.


Good spot - I never noticed the sub-category. Probably either or both sets of the _Études-Tableaux_, then.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

mikeh375 said:


> Oh hang on this is in keyboards, in that case the 3rd piano concerto.


I never remember to look at what subforum a thread is in. _Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini_ it is then.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Besides the no concertos No. 2 & 3 I do like the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, for piano solo: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16 and
Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (106)/ Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (98)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

He he, I can like just about every post in this thread, but I did not like the movie clip. The piano player moves too much. Rachmaninoff sat very rigid with very little movement, even of the arms, so I have read. As for Marylin, what would his wife think of that!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I have 2 favorites - piano concerto no. 3 and the piano preludes (complete). The Variations on a theme by Corelli is a close 3rd.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If OP is still interested, I will add Études-Tableaux, Op. 33 (44)/ Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 39 (75)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Amazing how underrated (or, to avoid using that cliche..."less talked about") is the All-Night Vigil (Vespers). It has to be one of the greatest post-Renaissance works for a capella chorus, and IMO one of the choral masterworks of the 20th century. When it comes to his piano works, though, I'll take the Six Moments Musicaux, Op. 16. I do need to do some deeper listening of his solo piano stuff, though!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Amazing how underrated (or, to avoid using that cliche..."less talked about") is the All-Night Vigil (Vespers). It has to be one of the greatest post-Renaissance works for a capella chorus, and IMO one of the choral masterworks of the 20th century. When it comes to his piano works, though, I'll take the Six Moments Musicaux, Op. 16. I do need to do some deeper listening of his solo piano stuff, though!


By whom, if I may be so bold asking?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> By whom, if I may be so bold asking?


Well, in my opinion it is not given the recognition it deserves among the "giants" of the choral repertoire. It is #52 on TC's Top 100 Choral Works, which is not bad at all, but I think it's fair to say it's not talked about as often as it should be for a work of such magnitude and invention. I feel the same way about Liszt's Christus. But of course, all this is a matter of personal taste


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I would say Piano Concerto #2. Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini might be second.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I really do hope OP can read this all somehow. Not been seen since asking.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I'd have two: the Paganini Rhapsody and the Symphonic Dances.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> It is very hard to answer this question. I would have to say Symphony #1, but that could change.
> 
> EDIT: Well if it is to be a keyboard piece then I am in trouble because I don't have a favorite yet. I'll hazard a guess that my future favorite will be the 1926 original version of the 4th piano concerto. We'll see, it was just ordered this morning so I won't even hear it until next year.


Sticking with symphony #1. As for keyboard works, of the 4 concertos and the Paganini it is a difficult choice, but I tend to have a special affinity for concertos #1 and #4.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2020)

As many have said, it's hard to pick just one, but I love his Piano Sonata No.2, especially the original version.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

As this is the Keyboard refuge, I'll stick to SVR's solo piano works.

Aaaaaand it's difficult. Probably Corelli Variations, which is a masterpiece that deserves more love than it gets. A very close second would be the 2-piano version of Symphonic Dances.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah, come to think of it I'd have to go with the Corelli Variations as well, in the solo piano realm.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> I really do hope OP can read this all somehow. Not been seen since asking.


Maybe he/she saw the film clip with Marilyn Monroe and has been lost in a daydream.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Solo piano: the 1st sonata in D minor, with a fabulous (and unaccountably neglected) tune in the first movement and Rachmaninov in his best "Elysian Fields" mood in the second. It continually amazes me that the sonata no.2 is programmed so much more often.

Piano and orchestra: the slow movement of the 3rd concerto (as a whole work, the 2nd concerto will always reign supreme for me).

Left field nomination: the cello sonata, with that impossibly difficult piano part, a wonderful work for both instruments.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

It seems like Rachmaninoff’s reputation rests upon a handful of famous works more than few other composers. Besides the 2nd and 3rd concerti and Paganini rhapsody, my favorite works of his tend to be the ones that don’t get much exposure: the Trios Elegaique, the Cello Sonata, the All-Night Vigil (maybe my favorite choral work of the 20th century), the 6 Moments Musicaux, the piano sonatas, the songs. I even prefer his lovely 3rd symphony to the also lovely but somewhat overwrought 2nd.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

For me, the Etudes Tableaux Op. 39 and Op. 33, the Preludes Op. 32, and the Second Piano Sonata.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Jim Norton (Sep 14, 2020)

The first concerto is enjoyable, the second and third magnificent, the fourth deservedly ignored. Gladly, he didn't lose his urge to compose after the failure of the fourth, however, and went on to compose the wonderful Paganini Rhapsody. Although not piano works he also composed two other important symphonic compositions in his later years--the (underrated) Third Symphony and, his last great work, the wonderfully melodic and beautifully orchestrated Symphonic Dances.


----------



## Pauli91FIN (Jan 15, 2020)

I couldn't get enough of the 24 Preludes. Neither as a player nor as a listener.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim Norton said:


> The first concerto is enjoyable, the second and third magnificent, the fourth deservedly ignored. Gladly, he didn't lose his urge to compose after the failure of the fourth, however, and went on to compose the wonderful Paganini Rhapsody. Although not piano works he also composed two other important symphonic compositions in his later years--the (underrated) Third Symphony and, his last great work, the wonderfully melodic and beautifully orchestrated Symphonic Dances.


The fourth is not actually ignored these days. It is certainly a piece that was a trial run for the Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini. Not his best but still worth hearing


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Favorite Rach. Piano piece: Prelude #10 in b minor, Op.32/10 - S.Richter
(It was Rach's favorite prelude)

Favorite Rach. Concerto - Piano Concerto #2 (Many great recordings. I listen to Richter for some extra-Russian heaviness)

Favorite Rach Orchestral piece: Symphonic Dances - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra
There are some good 2 piano versions of this.

Favorite "Other" piece: Vespers/All Night Vigil - Robert Shaw Chorale Festival Singers

Honorable Mention: Suite #1 for Two Pianos - Ogdon/Lucas

All-Time Favorite Rach. Piece: Symphonic Dances - Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Dizzy J (Jun 12, 2021)

My favorite Rachmaninoff is also the second piano concerto.

Have you ever seen the 1945 movie "Brief Encounter"? The soundtrack is the Concerto -- broken up and played in different sequences depending upon the scene -- but I think the soundtrack is (of close to) 100% Rach 2.


----------



## ansfelden (Jan 11, 2022)

The Symphonic Dances


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Prelude No 4 Op. 23 (D major). One of the "less virtuoso" works, but really beautiful (at least for my taste).

I didn't find a good live video recording, but this is an audio version with a performance I like:


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 9, 2016)

Piano Concerto No. 4.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

'The Isle of the Dead' as played by Ashkenazy and the Concertgebouw.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

ansfelden said:


> The Symphonic Dances


The same for me.

I have been listening to various performances with Berlin on the digital concert hall. I love Rattle's interpretation.


----------



## lnjng (Dec 24, 2021)

I am more familiar with Rachmaninoff's works involving the piano, and so I would say his 2nd Piano Concerto (not taking into account many of the orchestral, choral, etc. works that he did).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Does anyone loves the Bells? I do like them very much, special :

John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Sheila Armstrong (soprano)
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
Recorded: 1989-01-01
Recording Venue: 12 & 13 October 1975, Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since most people (including myself in 2019) did not notice that this is in the keyboard instruments forum, it has turned into a more general favourite Rachmaninoff composition thread. Let's shoot it to the General Discussion forum.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Rachmaninoff's second piano concerto is my favorite Rachmaninoff composition. I also thoroughly enjoy his third concerto, the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini and his second symphony. I have to admit that I rarely play his first and fourth concertos or his other symphonies.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

piano concertos no. 2 & 3 , adding the Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I rarely listen to his music, hardly know any choral music (except "The bells") and don't remember the numbers of the solo piano etudes etc. I liked.
So it's the Paganini Rhapsody and the Symphonic dances.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Does anyone loves the Bells? I do like them very much, special :
> 
> John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Robert Tear (tenor), Sheila Armstrong (soprano)
> London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
> ...


Yes, I do. I have that recording on vinyl. I believe Rachmaninoff said at some point that it was his favorite among his own works.

My favorites are the etudes and preludes and a few of the late songs.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^ 'The Bells' is one of my favourites of his. I love the soprano solo in the Wedding Bells mvt.
Just for fun, has anyone heard this?...starting 7'14" in, Hamelin is 'avin' a laugh, poor Serge.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Tough deciding between Piano Concerto no. 3 and Symphony no. 2.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Amazing how underrated (or, to avoid using that cliche..."less talked about") is the All-Night Vigil (Vespers). It has to be one of the greatest post-Renaissance works for a capella chorus, and IMO one of the choral masterworks of the 20th century. When it comes to his piano works, though, I'll take the Six Moments Musicaux, Op. 16. I do need to do some deeper listening of his solo piano stuff, though!


I was just about to post this. Gorgeous piece. I have the privilege of not only performing the work this summer but of putting together the choir.

Know any bassi profundi?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Isle of the Dead
Piano Concerto #2
Paganini Rhapsody
Symphonic Dances 

Specific shorter pieces and movements:
Elegie Op. 3 No. 1
Moment Musicaux Op. 16. No. 4
Prelude Op. 23 No. 2 & 4, Op. 32 No. 10 & 12
Etude Op. 39 No. 5
Cello Sonata - Andante
12 Romances Op. 14 No. 11 Spring Waters
Liturgy... Op. 31 - The Lord's Prayer

I'm working on Op. 32 No. 10. Chord part is fantastic to play. Having some difficulties with the L'istesso tempo section.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm having a 2nd dip into this thread. Corelli Variations are still top of my list, but how about the 2 piano arrangement of Symphonic Dances? The second dance is particularly effective, I think.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

The Études-Tableaux op. 33.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Id have to say the Corelli Variations and the 2nd Symphony


----------

